# A solution to the polling issue



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a poll to determine whether we need a poll to select the best poll, the best poll of polls, or whether either or both of these should be treated as a group of categories mixed in among choices for other things such as chewing gum, window or aisle seats, zit removal products, and sexual positions. A preliminary poll will be required to determine whether the categories should include these, exclude one or more, or be further expanded. And of course we need to determine, again by the polling process, whether multiple selections should be allowed, whether the poll is to be public, etc. This will obviously require a series of polls. Now is your chance to be heard on these critical issues. Your opinion is important!


----------

